
$12k/month SaaS scraping social networks’ data - richclominson
https://www.failory.com/interview/ninja-copy
======
kryogen1c
@dang are we ok with this? This account is basically an automated submission
script for this website. Submission history is nothing but. I dont mind people
promoting themselves or their work, but i do not come to HN for ad aggregation
or an RSS feed.

~~~
richclominson
Hey! It's the submitter here. I actually don't know how to code so I promise I
have no script. I just go and share the stuff I publish here because I think
that some people may find it interesting and useful as it happened with this
interview.

From now on, I will be more careful with the amount and frequency of posts I
share. Sorry for the inconvenience.

~~~
kryogen1c
Id be more inclined to believe you if this wasn't the first time you had
commented in two years.

------
minimaxir
A common trend I've seen recently on HN/Reddit is that due to the ruling of
the HiQ vs. LinkedIn court case
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21241395](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21241395)),
data scraping cannot be against the ToS of a given service.

That is not _universally_ correct. And even if it is, _selling_ the data is an
easy way to an expensive lawsuit.

------
atum47
[https://github.com/victorqribeiro/scrap/blob/master/scrap.js](https://github.com/victorqribeiro/scrap/blob/master/scrap.js)

I wrote a Script that does something similar. In this case it is getting
peoples name and image address (from facebook). I don't remember why I did
this, but I never thought of making money out of it

------
PatrolX
Not the first to do it and the last one I know of that did got a severe
beating in court and they lost a lot of money.

~~~
teddyuk
How easy is it for a us company to do anything about a Ukraine’ian company?

~~~
b212
Extremely hard without shady techniques and/or bribes.

------
kyleblarson
Cue the cease and desist letter in 3,2,1...

------
dewey
Don’t these services have a “takeout” option like Twitter, Google? Where you
can download everything for free?

~~~
minimaxir
Facebook does, Instagram does not.

~~~
wouterinho
This is not true, Instagram also offers this:

[https://www.instagram.com/download/request/](https://www.instagram.com/download/request/)

~~~
minimaxir
huh, TIL. I apologize. "Privacy and Security" is an odd place for that menu.

------
deusofnull
funny, i build a basic little script that did this back in like 2015 so i
could give my GF at the time a copy of all her instagram, which she was trying
to do via scrolling + screenshots. I was thinking about expanding it but
didnt. Thought it would be cool if you could order a literal physical book
with all your IG photos in it. Kinda a gag gift but probably worth the cost of
a modest gift (im thinkin like 20-100 bucks). Never got to the book part. Def
would have run into legal troubles, but I guess if youre abroad (Ukraine?)
then the US judicial system is not too much a concern.

------
nif2ee
How is this even legal?

~~~
deusofnull
"in Jersey[1] everythings legal as long as you dont get caught[2]" \- bob
dylan in 'tweeter and the monkey man' by the traveling willburys.

[1] replace jersey with ukraine [2] replace caught with extradited

